# What to do. =(



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys I feel absolutely horrible. I just recently got a new baby budgie. I have had him for 4 days. We have just recently discovered he loves the music michael jackson so it makes him crazy happy and hyper. I was feeding him and he flew out the cage out of excitement because of the song. He is not tamed at all so he kept crashing into things running away from me trying to catch him. He even got himself stuck in between my bed and flew into my hamsters aquarium. He wasn't attacked or anything in there. Hamster was asleep. He is breathing so hard and I can hear him wheezing. He also flew up to some dusty party of my house that I can't reach. It looks like he cut his cere crashing into everything. I was finally able to get him back into his cage. I am playing soothing rain sounds to help calm him down. But he is just frozen. I see no bleeding anywhere. His cere has no blood dripping of any sorts at all. Help me please.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cover the top and three sides of his cage.
Play low-key soothing music for him.

It is best for you to leave him alone and let him have time to himself to recover from his trauma.

If you wish to check on him, make sure you talk to him soothingly and reassuringly during the process.
After an hour or so you can sit next to his cage and read, sing or talk to him in a calm and soothing manner.*


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay I just covered the top and 3 sides of the cage. I am playing this type of music for him to try and help calm him. Is this the type you are talking about?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That music is fine. Any type of calm gentle music will be acceptable.*


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

What should I do about that little cut on his cere? He's just been sitting there a little puffed up. I hope he's okay.

He just started eating


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Sending comforting and healing prayers for you and your budgie.I believe your budgie will be alright soon hopefully.the music should help keep him calm.I found with relaxing music and talking with your budgie helps build trust over time.and as faerybee suggested.covering 3 sides of his cage helps as well,until he adjust over a period of time.for some 1 to 3 weeks and others alittle longer.each budgie is certainly different from the other.but yes give him some time he needs as recommended.I wish you and your budgie well,and many happy years together.we're here for you.blessings always.:green pied:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Would having the TV on be okay? He lives in the same room i'm in. He chirped and everything to the tv just has been really quiet and hasn't moved since that little incident we had.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes I think some tv would help as well,it works for my budgie.lol a lot of budgies love tv and music.some even try to sing and whistle along with certain sounds or music.I hope those ideas will help him .blessings  oh a little trick I learned and tried.is when my budgie responded well to tv or me.music.I would reward he4 with some millet spray.it seemed to work great


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Hope the little fellow will be okay, at least you have received awesome advice so promptly 

Best of luck!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry little Caboose got spooked! You've been given great advice and I hope that he feels calmer soon. 

As for his cere, it doesn't look too bad so it should heal on it's own. Tilda, our dove, had a similar incident the first few days she was home where she flew into the bars of her cage and got an injury like that, but within a few weeks you couldn't even tell anymore. 

Keep us posted on how he settles down! :fingerx:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

So here is an update on baby caboose. He began to eat. He has not chirped at all yet. He did a little bit of grooming and some stretching. I like to call it birdy yoga. But that's about it. He hasn't moved much besides that. I just put him to bed. So hopefully he's a lot better tomorrow

Concussion. Keep him quiet and warm. 

Awww man he has a concussion? Poor little guy. =(


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How is little Caboose doing this morning?

This situation you've experienced is why it is important for you to read the information in the Budgie Articles and Stickies at the top of each forum.

Having the basic knowledge about budgies and their care will give you the confidence to act appropriately whenever there is an emergency or crisis situation.

Set up a Birdy First Aid Kit, find an Avian Vet and put him/her on Speed Dial and prepare for unexpected events with your budgie just the same as you would prepare if you had a child. *


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello. So here is an update on baby caboose. He is eating and began chirping a lot again to his favorite Michael Jackson song. His poops seem back to normal.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great to hear! :clap: I hope he's just fine  

Perhaps when he's settled in for another few weeks you can try to let him out on purpose and he may be less scared :thumbsup:


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Is it normal for young ones to sleep a lot?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, baby budgies tend to sleep a bit more than adults do


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay. All he does is eat, sleep and poop lol


----------

